# AC8 - AusCann Group Holdings



## System (21 June 2011)

CRW Holdings Limited (CRW) was formerly known as Cockatoo Ridge Wines Limited (CKR).


----------



## System (16 December 2011)

TW Holdings Limited (TWH) was formerly known as CRW Holdings Limited (CRW).


----------



## System (31 January 2017)

On January 27th, 2017, TW Holdings Limited (TWH) changed its name and ASX code to AusCann Group Holdings Ltd (AC8).


----------



## Flumeing (9 March 2017)

AC8 is up a fair bit over the last couple of days (100%+) and MXC (50%+).
Anyone following these two and have an opinion on where they are heading?


----------



## skc (9 March 2017)

Flumeing said:


> AC8 is up a fair bit over the last couple of days (100%+) and MXC (50%+).
> Anyone following these two and have an opinion on where they are heading?




I don't follow the pot stocks closely but they have been pretty hot of late. No one can really tell how far they'd run. As far as I am aware, these stocks are at various stages of "thought bubble" to "plan on paper" to "almost have a business". So no one can reasonably put a price target on them or anything like that.

Just remember that it is just a fad... so be ready to take your money off the table when the tide turns. It could be this afternoon, end of the month, or end of the quarter.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 March 2017)

skc said:


> Just remember that it is just a fad...




I'd say that's yet to be decided.  Could go either way, as new studies pour in.  Might be effective for some conditions and not others, or none at all.

http://lawreform.vic.gov.au/content/2-use-cannabis-medicinal-purposes


----------



## pixel (9 March 2017)

Oh my! Hasn't this mob come far 
From (Cockatoo Ridge) Wines to Pot. 
Joint interest is also shared by these other companies:

AC8, CPH, ESE, MMJ, MXC, QBL, ZLD


----------



## Tomadam (17 March 2017)

Auscann holdings ltd. A8 is the symbol.
THE hottest and best funded best run and best positioned cannabis stock to come out of aussieland! Israel and canada, are the two countries furthest along in public cannabis companies that are profitable, but its too late to get in on most any of the best deals there, too late.
But, germany, uruguay, and australia are ripe for the picking and are where canada was 5 yars ago cannabis growthwise
Plus Canopy, the biggest canadian cannabis firm is invested 15 percent in Auscann!
Thats all you need to know about investing with them over the other upstarts trying to make 
A splash in australia!


----------



## cjohnse16 (5 May 2017)

Any thoughts on what the trading halt is for?  Possible license news or could it be another capital raise.


----------



## IrishDigger (6 May 2017)

cjohnse16 said:


> Any thoughts on what the trading halt is for?  Possible license news or could it be another capital raise.



Here you go,

http://www.auscann.com.au/announcements.html


----------



## 56gsa (10 August 2017)

pixel said:


> Oh my! Hasn't this mob come far
> From (Cockatoo Ridge) Wines to Pot.
> Joint interest is also shared by these other companies:
> 
> AC8, CPH, ESE, MMJ, MXC, QBL, ZLD





Is there a more general thread on the 'pot stocks'?

Is QBL a pot stock - looks to be bauxite?


----------



## 56gsa (10 August 2017)

A breakout for AC8 on licence announcement?


----------



## pixel (10 August 2017)

56gsa said:


> A breakout for AC8 on licence announcement?



If the Dark Cloud Cover plays out, T/A suggests it's only a brief flurry.
I'm very cautious around potential false breaks, especially with speccies.


----------



## greggles (5 January 2018)

AusCann Group booming following the Federal Government announcement that manufactured cannabinoid medicines can be exported from Australia.






Is Australia set to become the medicinal marijuana capital of the world?


----------



## The Orange (11 January 2018)

I live in the states and own auscann on otc market in usa..stock keeps dropping, making me nervoud


----------



## MrBurns (25 April 2018)

Just bought in, I think this will be a winner long term.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 April 2018)

MrBurns said:


> Just bought in, I think this will be a winner long term.




Big move up yesterday - ill buy a pot stock soon, need to have a more detailed look.


----------



## MrBurns (8 June 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> Big move up yesterday - ill buy a pot stock soon, need to have a more detailed look.




It fell back again quickly but I still think the best is yet to come.


----------



## MrBurns (8 June 2018)

Whoops was replying to a old post, I shouldn't use the mobile app.


----------



## So_Cynical (8 June 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> Big move up yesterday - ill buy a pot stock soon, need to have a more detailed look.




I still haven't bought a pot stock - the whole sector is way way over valued..


----------



## JuniorR (11 June 2018)

Anyone else taking an interest in researching into Auscann?

In January this year AusCann signed a wholesale deal with Australian Pharmaceutical Industries to distribute its medicine in Australia.

The deal opened AusCann up to API's nationwide pharmacy network Priceline.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 June 2018)

JuniorR said:


> In January this year AusCann signed a wholesale deal with Australian Pharmaceutical Industries to distribute its medicine in Australia.




What products? Whats the margin? whats the projected revenue?

AC8 has maybe 11 million in cash with a burn rate of around a million a month, pretty much zero revenue and a market cap of 400 million....fantastic opportunity.


----------



## MrBurns (11 June 2018)

I don't expect to ever get a dividend out of it but long term capital gain. 
It's a gamble pure and simple based on my belief that MC has a future.


----------



## greggles (16 August 2018)

Some relief today for AusCann Group Holdings following their announcement that the company has completed a successful pilot study of its final dose form for its cannabinoid medicines. It also stated that production of the company's first cannabinoid pharmaceuticals are scheduled for 2019.

It's been a tough three and a half months for AC8 as its share price has fallen from $1.80 to a low of 80c. However, today it has bounced back and is currently trading at 95c, up 16.56%. Time will tell if today's price action is the beginning of a more sustained recovery or merely another false start.


----------



## barney (17 August 2018)

Hit a high of $1.165 this morning and currently holding $1.07 ….. Volume good.


----------



## greggles (7 January 2019)

barney said:


> Hit a high of $1.165 this morning and currently holding $1.07 ….. Volume good.




AusCann Group ended up falling to a low of 46c but looks to be recovering in the last two weeks, climbing back to a high of 69c today. The chart is showing an unmistakable uptrend starting the week before Christmas. There doesn't appear to be any news serving as a catalyst for the current bullish price action, so perhaps there is something brewing?

Also, the volume is average at best, so it might just be a case of AC8 being oversold and a lack of supply at current and lower levels.


----------



## Ann (26 February 2019)

*AusCann Group appoints Teva Pharmaceutical executive as new CEO*

_AusCann Group Holdings Ltd (ASX:AC8) has appointed global pharmaceutical business executive Ido Kanyon, as its CEO commencing 22 May 2019.


 Kanyon brings more than 15 years’ senior executive experience in the pharmaceutical industry most recently at multi-billion dollar Teva Pharmaceutical Industries Ltd (NYSE:TEVA). More..._


----------



## Ann (26 February 2019)

....and a chart.

There are big volumes going into this recently up to 0.60. Looking at all my current indicators NVI, PVI, money flow, MACD they all look really bad with no support yet. Perhaps this will all change with the new CEO. This is a really old recycled company which first appears on my charts in 1992. I have no idea why they wouldn't float a new company as a long term view only makes it look like a pump and dump. My first reaction is I wouldn't touch this one with a pair of tongs.

Currently the price is sitting under the 21DSMA and the 200 DSMA. There is also an overhead resistance line coming down as well.
I think the new CEO has his work cut out for him.





and this is what the chart looks like on the full view. I guess it has done multiple share consolidations in its lifetime by the distortion of the way back price. I would be very careful of this stock folks.


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 March 2019)

Ann said:


> This is a really old recycled company which first appears on my charts in 1992.



I've found price data going back to 1987 when it hit $2.17 just before the market crash and that remains its all time high to this day.

So it's old yes and like you I won't be going anywhere near it. 

That said, those who bought in at the lows of 0.002 would have done quite nicely out of it so long as they sold.


----------



## tech/a (12 April 2019)

Wondered why no interest here
Had some for a little while.
Will post a chart when I can 
Chart wise it has some nice appeal.


----------



## peter2 (12 April 2019)

Yes, I also noticed the bullish nature of the daily price action as it appeared in one of my weekly scans. BUT that weekly down trend is dominant. It's going to take a lot more to change that trend. I couldn't include this in the weekly portfolio, but a nimble short term trader might trade it.


----------



## Boggo (12 April 2019)

On a short list


tech/a said:


> Wondered why no interest here...




On a potential list here tech/a, just watching and waiting to see the depth support that is around 41c move up to 43c.

(click to expand)


----------



## tech/a (12 April 2019)

Roger Roger


----------



## barney (12 April 2019)

tech/a said:


> Wondered why no interest here
> Had some for a little while.
> Will post a chart when I can
> Chart wise it has some nice appeal.




My ramblings for what its worth Tech ….

Definitely some positives with the initial turn off the lows on good Volume, however ...  

I also like to throw in a bit of FA for consideration …. 

MC of around $350 million with $40 million in the bank … that's solid enough ….. 

They have some interesting Pot-projects in the pipeline (pun included for free) … but they are still a while off …

Without more current FA catalyst, I'd prefer to see a secondary TA move up from the lows with Volume before I got involved … but then I'd be looking to accumulate on retracements, and only if the FA had sufficient merit ..... different kettle of mackerel to trading it as a breakout of course


----------



## So_Cynical (13 April 2019)

As far as Global POT goes Aust is a backwater and will be for years to come, Nth America on the other hand is going gang busters with Massachusetts being the latest state to legalise, Nevada has recently opened the largest dispensary in the world.

https://www.planet13lasvegas.com/?sid=377452

69 dispensary's in just the state of Nevada - New Zealand will beat us to southern market leadership.


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 April 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> I've found price data going back to 1987 when it hit $2.17 just before the market crash and that remains its all time high to this day.



Whilst I have a general dislike of recycled companies that spring back into life in a completely different industry, I must say this one does look a bit positive at the moment.

Do not hold but watching.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 December 2020)

It's all a changing...
EU & Aus down sceheduling CBD products as per EXR and CPH announcements.
AC8 on the move, one to watch, or maybe not watch...  great timing with GDP figures also getting up.


----------



## barney (3 December 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> as per EXR and CPH announcements.




Great calling on the current Pot-Stock revolution Rock  

I was too slow and missed all the action but hopefully you put a few bucks aside for next years around the World trip ... 

Or the new Porsche, lol 

ps I assume you mean EXL not EXR above?


----------



## frugal.rock (3 December 2020)

barney said:


> ps I assume you mean EXL not EXR above?



Cheers B.
Yes, EXL.
EXL correct.


----------

